# son has gun fever....



## strollingbones

i know what it is....i have seen it before and i know the results....that conceal carry is burning a hole in his pocket..it does seem....

so a few weeks ago he mentions that perhaps i could chip in on a taurus judge...i told him no...not gonna happen....so last night his g/f texts me and asks if i want to go in with her on the gun....i said no...and told her to stop letting him guilt her....with it is the only thing he wants and that 500 bucks is way too much for anyones birthday gift....she mentions he needs it for home defense....the poor girl has no clue about weapons etc.....i tell her he has a pistol, two shot guns and a rifle...what he needs is adt...now keep in mind last time he was with me...he mentioned wanting his 30/30...i told him to get it and take it...thus adding to his collection....

my rant...how do i stop the gun fever....i feel like now....giving him the entire collection will not help....my father was never into hand guns that much.....so its all rifles and shot guns...and he suddenly has a hard on for pistols....

all suggestions are welcome....


----------



## WinterBorn

I hate to tell you this, but there is no known cure.

The trick is to get him to save for any firearm he wants.   Tough sometimes, but maybe it'll work.


----------



## strollingbones

he needs new tires and to pay me back first......i was afraid there was no cure......the worse part.....rifles and shot guns i would roll with.....lol....i understand that...wanting a nice ass shot gun....or an exceptional rifle...it really is the way we are raised...isnt it.....i just dont get the pistol fever....


----------



## strollingbones

do we have to buy new? 

<---cheap very very cheap


----------



## WinterBorn

strollingbones said:


> do we have to buy new?
> 
> <---cheap very very cheap



You absolutely do not have to buy new.   In fact, with a revolver it doesn't matter even as much as with other types.

And some places have lay-away plans.   You know, credit for poor folk.   lol


----------



## Wyatt earp

Give him a joint or something, pal/OP 

Sounds like he has an unhealthy appitie for guns 

Teach him it's just a tool.


----------



## Hugo Furst

strollingbones said:


> i know what it is....i have seen it before and i know the results....that conceal carry is burning a hole in his pocket..it does seem....
> 
> so a few weeks ago he mentions that perhaps i could chip in on a taurus judge...i told him no...not gonna happen....so last night his g/f texts me and asks if i want to go in with her on the gun....i said no...and told her to stop letting him guilt her....with it is the only thing he wants and that 500 bucks is way too much for anyones birthday gift....she mentions he needs it for home defense....the poor girl has no clue about weapons etc.....i tell her he has a pistol, two shot guns and a rifle...what he needs is adt...now keep in mind last time he was with me...he mentioned wanting his 30/30...i told him to get it and take it...thus adding to his collection....
> 
> my rant...how do i stop the gun fever....i feel like now....giving him the entire collection will not help....my father was never into hand guns that much.....so its all rifles and shot guns...and he suddenly has a hard on for pistols....
> 
> all suggestions are welcome....



A judge for Concealed Carry?

Bit on the large side for that.


----------



## strollingbones

he is young...32....and just got his concealed carry....so he has gun fever....he has been taught...and told....but he has the fever ...what ya gonna do with grown ass kids?


----------



## Hugo Furst

strollingbones said:


> he is young...32....and just got his concealed carry....so he has gun fever....he has been taught...and told....but he has the fever ...what ya gonna do with grown ass kids?



Tell him he's old enough to buy his own toys.


----------



## strollingbones

good point will but i will give him this....you cannot tell he is carrying with his current pistol..which to me is kinda large...

but telling the g/f they need it for home defense.....really.....you are gonna do that to her....she is getting ready for a major life event and does not need this distraction...and they are coming for dinner this weekend....and what kinda person ask for a 500 birthday gift?


----------



## strollingbones

add to the mix and mess..his father is becoming very much an anti gunner.....so i walk a tight rope ....i am not an anti gunner but i am not proving it by helping son purchase fire arms


----------



## Delta4Embassy

strollingbones said:


> i know what it is....i have seen it before and i know the results....that conceal carry is burning a hole in his pocket..it does seem....
> 
> so a few weeks ago he mentions that perhaps i could chip in on a taurus judge...i told him no...not gonna happen....so last night his g/f texts me and asks if i want to go in with her on the gun....i said no...and told her to stop letting him guilt her....with it is the only thing he wants and that 500 bucks is way too much for anyones birthday gift....she mentions he needs it for home defense....the poor girl has no clue about weapons etc.....i tell her he has a pistol, two shot guns and a rifle...what he needs is adt...now keep in mind last time he was with me...he mentioned wanting his 30/30...i told him to get it and take it...thus adding to his collection....
> 
> my rant...how do i stop the gun fever....i feel like now....giving him the entire collection will not help....my father was never into hand guns that much.....so its all rifles and shot guns...and he suddenly has a hard on for pistols....
> 
> all suggestions are welcome....



Trip to a morgue usually works. Show him the end result of guns.


----------



## Hugo Furst

If any of my kids, or grandkids asked for $100 birthday gift, I'd laugh in their face.

Bought both son in laws gun safes (more for family than them), for Christmas, most I've ever spent on them


----------



## strollingbones

lol d4 i come from a long line of gun owners....i own....hell i dont remember anyone in the family who doesnt....my father was never out of reach of a rifle or shot gun....i thought that was normal till i was in my mid 20s....we have never had an accidental shooting in the family.....we all believe in gun control....


----------



## strollingbones

yes d4 i am a liberal gun owner......i would be more interested in the bodies that died from not having the ability to defend themselves


----------



## BlackSand

strollingbones said:


> add to the mix and mess..his father is becoming very much an anti gunner.....so i walk a tight rope ....i am not an anti gunner but i am not proving it by helping son purchase fire arms



I had a friend who caught the pistol fever and was pretty much incurable.

Luckily he had the money to buy the firearm he thought he wanted ... So I steered him towards one that would eventually be too expensive to shoot regularly.
After a while he had the cool pistol he wanted .. But finding the proper ammo and paying for it regularly became a burden that settled his urges and he leveled out.

Where that probably won't help with your son ... I guess my point is that you need to think about it sideways.
You know your son and some of the things that motivate him ... You have to locate the wedge that will split him from the pursuit.

.


----------



## Derideo_Te

strollingbones said:


> add to the mix and mess..his father is becoming very much an anti gunner.....so i walk a tight rope ....i am not an anti gunner but i am not proving it by helping son purchase fire arms



Tell him to sell off his other guns if he wants to buy that one. 

And maybe get hubby to sell off most of his own collection too. 

That way the are fewer guns around to feed the fever.


----------



## strollingbones

Derideo_Te said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> add to the mix and mess..his father is becoming very much an anti gunner.....so i walk a tight rope ....i am not an anti gunner but i am not proving it by helping son purchase fire arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell him to sell off his other guns if he wants to buy that one.
> 
> And maybe get hubby to sell off most of his own collection too.
> 
> That way the are fewer guns around to feed the fever.
Click to expand...


i am gonna take it your a yankee....

we dont sell what was handed down....my son is slowly getting the collection of my father...i will only keep the first gun i owned...a .22...all else goes to him...then my hubby will inherit another collection from his father....

i checked my guns.....loaded rifle at back door...two locked shot guns in walk in in bedroom....i will back away from trouble as much as i can....but my bedroom is my last resort....my husband warns people if i am in the  back of the house to make sure i can hear them come in....


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## Derideo_Te

strollingbones said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> add to the mix and mess..his father is becoming very much an anti gunner.....so i walk a tight rope ....i am not an anti gunner but i am not proving it by helping son purchase fire arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell him to sell off his other guns if he wants to buy that one.
> 
> And maybe get hubby to sell off most of his own collection too.
> 
> That way the are fewer guns around to feed the fever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i am gonna take it your a yankee....
> 
> we dont sell what was handed down....my son is slowly getting the collection of my father...i will only keep the first gun i owned...a .22...all else goes to him...then my hubby will inherit another collection from his father....
> 
> i checked my guns.....loaded rifle at back door...two locked shot guns in walk in in bedroom....i will back away from trouble as much as i can....but my bedroom is my last resort....my husband warns people if i am in the  back of the house to make sure i can hear them come in....
Click to expand...


In which case the gun fever is genetic so you need to treat it the same way you would an alcoholic in the family IMO. The rest of you know that guns are part of the furniture and treat them with respect. Your son has become obsessed to the point where he puts the value of the gun above commonsense and reason. 

$500 is a lot of money for something that is not going to be "home defense", it is just an ego thing because he has a CCW permit and a gun to go with it already.

So now you need to tell him how being fiscally prudent is how you and your hubby made it in life and then tell him stories about those who wasted their money on toys, like cars, guns, clothes, etc.

Does he even have his own home to "defend" yet or is he renting a place somewhere?

Yes, as a 'yankee' I built my own first home at age 23 and moved into it at 24. None of my friends had their own homes but they did have cars and bikes and guns. 

All just a matter of priorities. Your son needs to learn how to manage his own.


----------



## strollingbones

does defending your home...depend on it being rented or not?


----------



## BlackSand

Derideo_Te said:


> ... Yes, as a 'yankee' ...



Without straying too far off topic ... I thought the same thing Bones did when I read your previous post.
I mean a little under half the firearms I own are family heirlooms that will never be in the possession of anyone else until I die.

Plus ... I personally wouldn't sell a firearm for any reason ... The ones I own have their own purposes and do the job I want them to.
I just don't have a problem with needing space or being able to afford my collection.

The "fever" is something different though ... And I hate to see people get wrapped up in it.

.


----------



## strollingbones

he will have the fever for a while.....he has got him a woman and all that that implies.....they live out in the middle of no where....on the county lines...so dispatch fusses about who to call...


----------



## strollingbones

de you may not get this......we are rural....help is on the way....give it 10 to 20 minutes....


----------



## strollingbones

son was not this way when he got the gun collection.....its those damn pistols....


----------



## BlackSand

strollingbones said:


> de you may not get this......we are rural....help is on the way....give it 10 to 20 minutes....



Lolz ... Yeah, here in the sticks ... 911 is someone you call after the shit goes down, tell to bring the meat-wagon and wake up the coroner .

.


----------



## prison/con.net

He's mentally defective if he wants a Judge, for a fact.


----------



## koshergrl

I wouldn't buy him a piece but I would buy him a membership at the gun club so he can network and play in relative safety.


----------



## Derideo_Te

strollingbones said:


> does defending your home...depend on it being rented or not?



No, but if I was giving my own child $500 it would be towards helping them buy their own home rather than buying a toy that they don't need.


----------



## strollingbones

kg he can shoot at his place....he has no desire to buy a house....he has just started to settle down...and he already has the money for a down payment....he has managed to do that..just never found the house...you have to understand 150 k is considered a starter home here....


----------



## WinterBorn

prison/con.net said:


> He's mentally defective if he wants a Judge, for a fact.



He already has a CCW pistol.   If he wants a Judge, it is what he wants.  I know a couple of people with them that like them.

No, they are not a suppressed AR with a .22lr conversion and luminous sights.  But then, that is not the purpose of the Judge.


----------



## WinterBorn

prison/con.net said:


> He's mentally defective if he wants a Judge, for a fact.



This coming from the guy talking about making a single shot .38 from plumbing supplies at Lowe's?    Too funny.


----------



## Missourian

strollingbones said:


> he needs new tires and to pay me back first......i was afraid there was no cure......the worse part.....rifles and shot guns i would roll with.....lol....i understand that...wanting a nice ass shot gun....or an exceptional rifle...it really is the way we are raised...isnt it.....i just dont get the pistol fever....




I'm like you,  long guns are my thing...but,  to each their own.

I bought the rifle version of the Judge a few weeks ago and have been nothing but happy with it.  I think a Taurus Judge with some PDX1 Personal Defense shells,  000 buck loads or 255 grain 45 Colt would make a perfect self defense gun for the home.



I met up with some friends at the range,  and they all poo-poo'd my Circuit Judge...until they shot it.

Now they want one.

Can you kick the bug?  I haven't.  I'll buy one and tell the wife "I can't think of anything else I need after this." and she says "Until you find the next one you really need".  (A Rock Island 22TCM...shhh  )

P.S. -  Bud's has the Judge that won't accept 3" 410 for $360 shipped to your FFL, and 90 day layaway.

Taurus 2-441041T Judge 5RD 2.5 410ga 45LC 4 EXCLUSIVE 359.00 SHIPS FREE


My local gun shop does transfers for $20,  and my preferred shop in the city offers free transfers.

Good luck.


----------



## strollingbones

ahhh he calls last night and ask if i had given any more consideration to helping him buy the gun.....kicking in some cash ....i told him i would give him cash for his birthday if that is what he wants....then i said he had 'gun fever' and he got upset...said he will not use the cash for a gun if i do not approve....i am like what the hell....i dont remember approving the first gun...

thanks for the link...i will give it to him....i swear i had forgotten what a brat he can be...watching a 32 yr old dissolve into a 3 yr old


----------



## blunthead

strollingbones said:


> i know what it is....i have seen it before and i know the results....that conceal carry is burning a hole in his pocket..it does seem....
> 
> so a few weeks ago he mentions that perhaps i could chip in on a taurus judge...i told him no...not gonna happen....so last night his g/f texts me and asks if i want to go in with her on the gun....i said no...and told her to stop letting him guilt her....with it is the only thing he wants and that 500 bucks is way too much for anyones birthday gift....she mentions he needs it for home defense....the poor girl has no clue about weapons etc.....i tell her he has a pistol, two shot guns and a rifle...what he needs is adt...now keep in mind last time he was with me...he mentioned wanting his 30/30...i told him to get it and take it...thus adding to his collection....
> 
> my rant...how do i stop the gun fever....i feel like now....giving him the entire collection will not help....my father was never into hand guns that much.....so its all rifles and shot guns...and he suddenly has a hard on for pistols....
> 
> all suggestions are welcome....


How old is he? I think it's good that you encourage him to control himself, to not be impulsive with spending, but why should he stop enjoying a hobby? I think you should stand your ground but allow him his obsession, if that's what it is, for now. If you try to stifle it I think that will prolong the problem and maybe make it otherwise worse.


----------



## PredFan

Nothing wrong with making him buy it himself. After he pays you back and as long as he's paying the bills.

If he shows those responsibilities, he should be able to be responsible with his guns no matter how many he has.


----------



## koshergrl

I don't have an opinion about my boys and their guns. And when I have horses, I expect them to not have an opinion. It works out for both of us. We're all adults.


----------



## strollingbones

well they came over last night....he owes me zip at this point...and then says something about going to charlotte....he is going down to buy another pistol....and when i said...o that makes three...he got that look of .....well that look kids get when they are busting out a lie....he agreed it would make 3....i now wonder just how many pistols he has?


----------



## strollingbones

i must admit....he is tall and skinny but i have never been able to tell he is carrying....and he most always is now


----------



## Iceweasel

strollingbones said:


> well they came over last night....he owes me zip at this point...and then says something about going to charlotte....he is going down to buy another pistol....and when i said...o that makes three...he got that look of .....well that look kids get when they are busting out a lie....he agreed it would make 3....i now wonder just how many pistols he has?


It's none of your business. You will push him away by trying to be his oberfurer.


----------



## strollingbones

omg when did you get an account here?  why did you not tell me  you were here?


----------



## strollingbones

you sound just like him....none of my business.....it is always my business till the day i die it  will be my business....which is what i tell him


----------



## strollingbones

aww hell one of his favorite comments now.....'that was not a question, it was an informative statement'


----------



## strollingbones

what amazes me...he has gotten g/f all behind this..she is about finished with her cc thing....has to meet with sheriff


----------



## Skull Pilot

strollingbones said:


> i know what it is....i have seen it before and i know the results....that conceal carry is burning a hole in his pocket..it does seem....
> 
> so a few weeks ago he mentions that perhaps i could chip in on a taurus judge...i told him no...not gonna happen....so last night his g/f texts me and asks if i want to go in with her on the gun....i said no...and told her to stop letting him guilt her....with it is the only thing he wants and that 500 bucks is way too much for anyones birthday gift....she mentions he needs it for home defense....the poor girl has no clue about weapons etc.....i tell her he has a pistol, two shot guns and a rifle...what he needs is adt...now keep in mind last time he was with me...he mentioned wanting his 30/30...i told him to get it and take it...thus adding to his collection....
> 
> my rant...how do i stop the gun fever....i feel like now....giving him the entire collection will not help....my father was never into hand guns that much.....so its all rifles and shot guns...and he suddenly has a hard on for pistols....
> 
> all suggestions are welcome....


The Judge is a great self defense weapon

This is the Raging Judge with even more versatility than the standard


----------



## Ringel05

strollingbones said:


> he is young...32....and just got his concealed carry....so he has gun fever....he has been taught...and told....but he has the fever ...what ya gonna do with grown ass kids?


The fever will eventually pass but when is anyone's guess.  I went through it 15 years ago, I forced myself to say no on anything but what I could afford with cash, I only ended up with 3 pistols and 1 revolver over a 5 year period and they weren't the ones I was really dooling over.  Now I'm interested in other firearms that I haven't the cash for yet, who knows I may or may not get them, not really that worried about it so you see the fever will pass.


----------



## strollingbones

he iz at 2 pistols one revolver and gave me a security check which i totally failed....his solution now is a pistol at the house....no permit just a background check...then he looks at me in total frustration and declares the dogs are worthless and i wont keep up with a pistol......


----------



## 2aguy

strollingbones said:


> i know what it is....i have seen it before and i know the results....that conceal carry is burning a hole in his pocket..it does seem....
> 
> so a few weeks ago he mentions that perhaps i could chip in on a taurus judge...i told him no...not gonna happen....so last night his g/f texts me and asks if i want to go in with her on the gun....i said no...and told her to stop letting him guilt her....with it is the only thing he wants and that 500 bucks is way too much for anyones birthday gift....she mentions he needs it for home defense....the poor girl has no clue about weapons etc.....i tell her he has a pistol, two shot guns and a rifle...what he needs is adt...now keep in mind last time he was with me...he mentioned wanting his 30/30...i told him to get it and take it...thus adding to his collection....
> 
> my rant...how do i stop the gun fever....i feel like now....giving him the entire collection will not help....my father was never into hand guns that much.....so its all rifles and shot guns...and he suddenly has a hard on for pistols....
> 
> all suggestions are welcome....




Get him to take classes first......ensure he has gun safety as part of his DNA......and then make him earn it on his own.....all things that will make his wish to carry a gun a safe and good practice.


----------



## RandallFlagg

WillHaftawaite said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i know what it is....i have seen it before and i know the results....that conceal carry is burning a hole in his pocket..it does seem....
> 
> so a few weeks ago he mentions that perhaps i could chip in on a taurus judge...i told him no...not gonna happen....so last night his g/f texts me and asks if i want to go in with her on the gun....i said no...and told her to stop letting him guilt her....with it is the only thing he wants and that 500 bucks is way too much for anyones birthday gift....she mentions he needs it for home defense....the poor girl has no clue about weapons etc.....i tell her he has a pistol, two shot guns and a rifle...what he needs is adt...now keep in mind last time he was with me...he mentioned wanting his 30/30...i told him to get it and take it...thus adding to his collection....
> 
> my rant...how do i stop the gun fever....i feel like now....giving him the entire collection will not help....my father was never into hand guns that much.....so its all rifles and shot guns...and he suddenly has a hard on for pistols....
> 
> all suggestions are welcome....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A judge for Concealed Carry?
> 
> Bit on the large side for that.
Click to expand...



That's what I was thinking. I read, the other night, where an employer is buying all his employees "The Judge" that they MUST carry while working at his place. Quite frankly, I would NEVER recommend using a .410 against anyone - might piss them off.


----------



## strollingbones

he has his cc permit and all....3rd pistol ....i have given up saying anything


----------



## 9thIDdoc

RandallFlagg said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i know what it is....i have seen it before and i know the results....that conceal carry is burning a hole in his pocket..it does seem....
> 
> so a few weeks ago he mentions that perhaps i could chip in on a taurus judge...i told him no...not gonna happen....so last night his g/f texts me and asks if i want to go in with her on the gun....i said no...and told her to stop letting him guilt her....with it is the only thing he wants and that 500 bucks is way too much for anyones birthday gift....she mentions he needs it for home defense....the poor girl has no clue about weapons etc.....i tell her he has a pistol, two shot guns and a rifle...what he needs is adt...now keep in mind last time he was with me...he mentioned wanting his 30/30...i told him to get it and take it...thus adding to his collection....
> 
> my rant...how do i stop the gun fever....i feel like now....giving him the entire collection will not help....my father was never into hand guns that much.....so its all rifles and shot guns...and he suddenly has a hard on for pistols....
> 
> all suggestions are welcome....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A judge for Concealed Carry?
> 
> Bit on the large side for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was thinking. I read, the other night, where an employer is buying all his employees "The Judge" that they MUST carry while working at his place. Quite frankly, I would NEVER recommend using a .410 against anyone - might piss them off.
Click to expand...


----------



## AVG-JOE

strollingbones said:


> he has his cc permit and all....3rd pistol ....i have given up saying anything



Which is about all you can do if he's not asking for money.


----------



## strollingbones

wtf?  the garage?  why did they trash the guns forum?  did anyone really get an answer other than its not coming back?

last night was a bad night....lost our thor....son came over...dug grave and drank bottle of bourbon....during the evening he mentions a new pistol ...going you will never guess what i got.....i guessed a new 1911....which really pissed him off...then he goes 'what model' ...i had no clue..then he reveals its a custom gun...i am like what the fuck is a custom gun..then he revealed the price.....omg....so i said.....o a custom gun is when you get a sucker willing to pay that much so you throw together some parts....the fight was on....

so the gun fever is reaching the mercy killing point.....i may just have to put him outta his misery....and yes i am pissed off...lots of yelling....you did what...and what is odd was i had just mentioned i needed to call his stock broker and see what the hell was going on...no need to do that now...

i wonder if he thinks i will be so distracted by the death of my thor that i wont notice this announcement.....o hell no.....i am waiting till i can call his hung over ass and begin to gnaw on him....like a pit bull.....i am in total shock that he did this....total shock and he keeps going..."you will love it when you see it"  

please tell me this will end.....omg and then he even has his plus one telling me its an 'investment'  .....


----------



## WinterBorn

strollingbones said:


> wtf?  the garage?  why did they trash the guns forum?  did anyone really get an answer other than its not coming back?
> 
> last night was a bad night....lost our thor....son came over...dug grave and drank bottle of bourbon....during the evening he mentions a new pistol ...going you will never guess what i got.....i guessed a new 1911....which really pissed him off...then he goes 'what model' ...i had no clue..then he reveals its a custom gun...i am like what the fuck is a custom gun..then he revealed the price.....omg....so i said.....o a custom gun is when you get a sucker willing to pay that much so you throw together some parts....the fight was on....
> 
> so the gun fever is reaching the mercy killing point.....i may just have to put him outta his misery....and yes i am pissed off...lots of yelling....you did what...and what is odd was i had just mentioned i needed to call his stock broker and see what the hell was going on...no need to do that now...
> 
> i wonder if he thinks i will be so distracted by the death of my thor that i wont notice this announcement.....o hell no.....i am waiting till i can call his hung over ass and begin to gnaw on him....like a pit bull.....i am in total shock that he did this....total shock and he keeps going..."you will love it when you see it"
> 
> please tell me this will end.....omg and then he even has his plus one telling me its an 'investment'  .....



No, no answers were ever offered.   I spoke with 3 mods about it, and none of them knew the Firearms Forum was removed.  Then suddenly the thread asking about it was locked.

It seems to me that some mod didn't like the forum.  They killed it and now they close ranks.   The lack of info is always annoying.


----------



## AVG-JOE

It wasn't us.

We were asking the same unanswered questions back-stage.

The closest thing to an answer this average mod can offer is that USMB is and always has been a privately owned forum.


----------



## WinterBorn

AVG-JOE said:


> It wasn't us.
> 
> We were asking the same unanswered questions back-stage.
> 
> The closest thing to an answer this average mod can offer is that USMB is and always has been a privately owned forum.



That is what I found so disturbing is that no one seems to know why the forum was closed, or who closed it.

I get that USMB is a privately owned forum.  I also get that, without the posters here, it is just another empty political debate site.  The posters matter too.  

I don't understand the need for secrecy.  There are some threads that have been going for a long time.  Why trash them?


----------



## strollingbones

i would guess more some sort of legal issues......all these imaginary scenarios that lawyers can scare people with...what if someone posted a plan for a tater gun and someone made it and shot someone.....everyone is liable....i would guess more legal issues than mod butthurt....i could be wrong


----------



## WinterBorn

strollingbones said:


> i would guess more some sort of legal issues......all these imaginary scenarios that lawyers can scare people with...what if someone posted a plan for a tater gun and someone made it and shot someone.....everyone is liable....i would guess more legal issues than mod butthurt....i could be wrong



If the Automotive Forum hadn't disappeared at the same time I would be more likely to agree with you.

But given the vitriolic posts in a number of forums, the Gun Forum seemed pretty benign.


----------



## Geaux4it

strollingbones said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> add to the mix and mess..his father is becoming very much an anti gunner.....so i walk a tight rope ....i am not an anti gunner but i am not proving it by helping son purchase fire arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell him to sell off his other guns if he wants to buy that one.
> 
> And maybe get hubby to sell off most of his own collection too.
> 
> That way the are fewer guns around to feed the fever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i am gonna take it your a yankee....
> 
> *we dont sell what was handed down*....my son is slowly getting the collection of my father...i will only keep the first gun i owned...a .22...all else goes to him...then my hubby will inherit another collection from his father....
> 
> i checked my guns.....loaded rifle at back door...two locked shot guns in walk in in bedroom....i will back away from trouble as much as i can....but my bedroom is my last resort....my husband warns people if i am in the  back of the house to make sure i can hear them come in....
Click to expand...


^^^^^ TRUTH ^^^^^^^^

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it

Derideo_Te said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> does defending your home...depend on it being rented or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but if I was giving my own child $500 it would be towards helping them buy their own home rather than buying a toy that they don't need.
Click to expand...


Manage your own son and don't tell bones what her and her son 'needs' are.

-Geaux


----------



## WinterBorn

I guess the reason I am still asking "Why" is that it would seem that it is politically motivated.  Some one wanted to remove the discussion of guns from USMB.   If that is not the reason, why would no one give a legitimate reason.

Pending an eventual answer, I could rethink my time here.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

WinterBorn said:


> I guess the reason I am still asking "Why" is that it would seem that it is politically motivated.  Some one wanted to remove the discussion of guns from USMB.   If that is not the reason, why would no one give a legitimate reason.
> 
> Pending an eventual answer, I could rethink my time here.


Obviously guns will continue to be discussed, this thread is evidence of that.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

strollingbones said:


> wtf?  the garage?  why did they trash the guns forum?  did anyone really get an answer other than its not coming back?
> 
> last night was a bad night....lost our thor....son came over...dug grave and drank bottle of bourbon....during the evening he mentions a new pistol ...going you will never guess what i got.....i guessed a new 1911....which really pissed him off...then he goes 'what model' ...i had no clue..then he reveals its a custom gun...i am like what the fuck is a custom gun..then he revealed the price.....omg....so i said.....o a custom gun is when you get a sucker willing to pay that much so you throw together some parts....the fight was on....
> 
> so the gun fever is reaching the mercy killing point.....i may just have to put him outta his misery....and yes i am pissed off...lots of yelling....you did what...and what is odd was i had just mentioned i needed to call his stock broker and see what the hell was going on...no need to do that now...
> 
> i wonder if he thinks i will be so distracted by the death of my thor that i wont notice this announcement.....o hell no.....i am waiting till i can call his hung over ass and begin to gnaw on him....like a pit bull.....i am in total shock that he did this....total shock and he keeps going..."you will love it when you see it"
> 
> please tell me this will end.....omg and then he even has his plus one telling me its an 'investment'  .....


Can’t say for sure it will end – it’s an enthralling avocation; and of course I can’t be objective because I’m a gun nut myself, 1911s in particular.


----------



## WinterBorn

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf?  the garage?  why did they trash the guns forum?  did anyone really get an answer other than its not coming back?
> 
> last night was a bad night....lost our thor....son came over...dug grave and drank bottle of bourbon....during the evening he mentions a new pistol ...going you will never guess what i got.....i guessed a new 1911....which really pissed him off...then he goes 'what model' ...i had no clue..then he reveals its a custom gun...i am like what the fuck is a custom gun..then he revealed the price.....omg....so i said.....o a custom gun is when you get a sucker willing to pay that much so you throw together some parts....the fight was on....
> 
> so the gun fever is reaching the mercy killing point.....i may just have to put him outta his misery....and yes i am pissed off...lots of yelling....you did what...and what is odd was i had just mentioned i needed to call his stock broker and see what the hell was going on...no need to do that now...
> 
> i wonder if he thinks i will be so distracted by the death of my thor that i wont notice this announcement.....o hell no.....i am waiting till i can call his hung over ass and begin to gnaw on him....like a pit bull.....i am in total shock that he did this....total shock and he keeps going..."you will love it when you see it"
> 
> please tell me this will end.....omg and then he even has his plus one telling me its an 'investment'  .....
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t say for sure it will end – it’s an enthralling avocation; and of course I can’t be objective because I’m a gun nut myself, 1911s in particular.
Click to expand...


If it had been all crazies plotting the overthrow of the free world I could understand.   But, for the most part, it was a civil place to talk about a popular hobby.


----------



## AVG-JOE

It still is.  It's just not a labeled forum any more.  No threads were trashed, the guns forum and the automotive forums were simply combined into a forum labeled 'other'.

It possibly has more to do with other, more specialized forums dealing with both subjects that the owners also own getting crossed in searches.

Either that or Google, the entity that pays for it all through their advertising had some sort of objection.  Of course, it could also be that the software only allows a certain number of forums and combining the two under 'other' was better than picking one to be eliminated.

​


----------



## AVG-JOE

And I see now that the label of the forum has been changed to 'Garage'.

I prefer to keep my guns and amo in my hobby room, but I don't really have a garage.


----------



## AVG-JOE

That's right, I said "guns", as in more than one.  Between the two of us, AVG-Wife and I now have 5 pistols and are looking forward to shopping for a long-gun or two.


----------

